# Dogtra 1200NC Problem (Update on AWESOME customer service)



## Len (Jan 21, 2003)

I opened my collar Sat. morning (thought the batteries needed to be replaced). Whenever I charged the collar, the red light would stay on when I took it off the charger. 
Imagine my suprise when I took out the screws and observed rust and corrosion on the circuit board. This is the first time I ever opened the collar and I just got it back from Dogtra for a replacement transmitter (lost the old one in the woods, two days of searching turned nothing up). I doubt they checked the collar while they had it, but I cannot understand how the got wet inside. The only thing I can think of is that I didn't seal the charger port properly. 
I imagine that it's going to cost another hundred bucks or so, I'll be sending it off today or tomorrow....

Len


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Dogtra 1200NC Problem*



Len said:


> I opened my collar Sat. morning (thought the batteries needed to be replaced). Whenever I charged the collar, the red light would stay on when I took it off the charger.
> Imagine my suprise when I took out the screws and observed rust and corrosion on the circuit board. This is the first time I ever opened the collar and I just got it back from Dogtra for a replacement transmitter (lost the old one in the woods, two days of searching turned nothing up). I doubt they checked the collar while they had it, but I cannot understand how the got wet inside. The only thing I can think of is that I didn't seal the charger port properly.
> I imagine that it's going to cost another hundred bucks or so, I'll be sending it off today or tomorrow....
> 
> Len


The guy you should call is Pete Fischer who is a trainer and Dogtra Rep in Minnesota. If there's a problem with your unit or have questions he's a good contact. I know Pete pretty well and I know he'd be happy to help you. (1-888-811-9118). Or www.fischerskennels.com


----------



## Len (Jan 21, 2003)

I emailed Pete pursuant to Mark's directions and about 20 minutes later my cell phone rang; didn't recognize the number (320-597-5525). Googled the number while it rang; it belongs to Dogtra. Pete Fischer was calling me regarding my email. Informed me that he had spoken to Dogtra in Cali. and that I needed to go ahead and send my collar to them and that it would be repaired free of charge.

Thank you very much Mark for the reference and thank you to Pete Fischer and Dogtra. Absolutely awesome customer service, and I really appreciate it. 

Len


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Pete is a great guy to keep in touch with. I know I always do. I have known him for a few years now. Be it a question regarding training or Dogtra, he is your man!


----------

